
We can chip away at rape culture by teaching girls emotional self-defense - laurex
https://work.qz.com/1299969/empowerment-self-defense-classes-teach-girls-how-to-set-boundaries-and-say-no/
======
cimmanom
I’m all for teaching people to defend themselves, but why is the onus for
fixing the problem put on the potential victim rather than on the perpetrator,
or on the culture as a whole?

